# Auslesen von Dateieigenschaften wie z.B. Titel oder Album bei mp3-files



## HeartOfTheTiger (11. September 2004)

hallo

gibt es eine Möglichkeit in Java, so auf Dateien zuzugreifen, dass man gewisse Dateiinfos (wie wenn man z.B. im WindowsExplorer mit Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> Dateiinfos sich z.B. gewisse Daten wie Spieldauer, Album, Interpret, etc. von mp3s angucken kann)
in einem Javaprogramm auslesen kann

Ich schreibe gerade ein "mp3"-Tool und es wäre gut wenn ich an diese Daten (die allerdings auch nicht immer eingetragen sind) rankommen könnte.

Vielen Dank
so long
HOTT


----------



## squeaker (12. September 2004)

Soweit ich weis stehen ID3v1 und 2 am Ende der MP3-Datei im Klartext.. Schau mal auf http://www.id3.org vorbei. Da dürftest du alles finden.


----------

